# Med 1 online- time?



## keff (9 Feb 2009)

Hi

I submitted my med1 online about four weeks ago, I remember last year the money was in my account the following week. Anyone know the current time frames?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Domo (10 Feb 2009)

I know that before Christmas there was a backlog of cheques for processing by the Revenue.

May be worth ringing to find out when to expect to receive the refund.


----------



## keff (10 Feb 2009)

Thanks, I tried yesterday to see but there was a 15 minute wait so I gave up, after all my chatting to the automated man too! If I get an answer I'll reply to this post for future reference. K


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2009)

I submitted a _Form 11 _self assessed return in January and got my _MED1 _refund about a week later.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Feb 2009)

I did MED1 online early January. Or so I thought.
After waiting 3 weeks I phoned up and discovered Id forgotten to click something on the site (the lady on the phone confirmed that they get loads of calls because the site is confusing to use) and hadnt 'finished' my application.
She talked me through it on the phone and a week later I received the cheque.

The site is set up differently from last year, they seem to make it as difficult as possible to use. I am an IT professional - so Id consider myself pretty computer savvy - and I wasnt able to complete it properly without help.


----------



## michaelm (19 Feb 2009)

I applied for a Med1/2 refund online on Jan 6th and a cheque was issued on Jan 15th.


----------



## Happy Girl (25 Feb 2009)

How were ye all able to submit MED1 form online when p60s need to be sent with application?


----------



## eeyore2502 (25 Feb 2009)

I did ours 2 weeks ago and we received the cheque in the post today.  Hope you don't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## michaelm (26 Feb 2009)

Happy Girl said:


> How were ye all able to submit MED1 form online when p60s need to be sent with application?


No supporting documentation required for the online application.


----------



## Anna Lucia (26 Feb 2009)

I submitted on line the first week in Jan, I have heard nothing back.  I just logged on and I can see it listed online so I think I have fully submitted. Truthseeker was it showing in your inbox on the rev website


----------



## Ro1sin (26 Feb 2009)

Hey Guys,

Can any of you give me a link to the online form I cant find it and have searched and searched.

Cheers,
Ro1sin


----------

